# Room & Sound Analysis for Android



## charles_b (May 10, 2010)

Hi!
They sell a little microphone to work with apple iPhones. I asked the vendor and the mic would also work with my type of android smartphone (Samsung S4).

However, he could not recommend any apps to to the analysis work. 

I searches the forums but could not find this topic allthough I believe it may be of interest to many of us.

Are there any suggestion for apps in the area of acoustic analysis and room measurments?

Thank you for all the hints in advance!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Charles, here you go: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/75034-do-i-need-handheld-spl-meter.html#post708418

cheers


----------



## djthadj (May 19, 2014)

RTA audio or AT Installed Sound Support


----------

